# 90' alpine amp's



## mastero

i found in my shelter 2 very old alpine amp's 

1. 2X30W 3522S
2. 2X45W 3547 

They are worth something ? 

i search my camera and upload photo


----------



## amalmer71

1.) Here's one that sold for $10 USD on eBay, recently. 
Alpine 3522 Car amplifier duo B circuit | eBay

2.) Can't find anything on that one, but based on the fact that it has a little more power, maybe $15-$20 USD??


----------



## mastero

lol 10$ 

i will install it one my wife car 

pic


----------



## audiobaun

those were some of the best sq amps that alpine ever made, and are under rated as well...that 3522s is worth small beans of approx $30-50 depeding on the actual condition..it will push a 10/12 in 400rms [email protected] bridged without any issues, and a pair of 6x9 100rms nicely.the 3547 will p;ush a pair of subwoofers in a 4ohm load bridged,also can run a pair of 6x9,along with a set of 5.25 components without any issues.its value is approx. $50-100 depending on the operational condition.these amps are very clean in sound, and as stated before..some of the best alpine has ever made.alot of people really dont know the sq/and performance of these diamond in the rough gems.compare the 3522 to approx a 60x2 amplifier of todays, and the 3548 to approx 80-100x2 of todays amplifier,along with the sq,and thd/db, and you will find that the alpines are so much more supperior


----------



## evangojason

Car Subwoofer w 3 Amps


----------



## audiobaun

evangojason said:


> Car Subwoofer w 3 Amps


That is worth every penny if all woks well..you may get them to come down on the price,but i wouldnt bet/count on it..the amps are worth more than that..if you have the option to buy it, id grab it up..the amps are/can be used for mids and highs, and will perform very well compared to todays amp..id compare one of those amps to a sound stream 200 rubicon,but will be much cleaner/tdh than the sstream,and you will get true rms power out of those amps at the 11.6-16v,rather than the 14.4 rated..great amps/cheap!


----------



## joshchrans

I owned both of those amps in my 1st ever audio system. 3522 on MBQ 6.5 and 3547 on an OLD Kicker solo 12. Sounded FANTASTIC


----------



## TheHammer

I wouldn't say that series it quite so under-rated as previously stated (my opinion of course). I had a pair of 3554s in a great sounding install. Running a pair of Quart Mobil 8s and tweets turned way down in the rear deck and QM 6.5 with the titanium tweets in the doors. Sound was super clean (more power and head room than you would need). But those 3554 were rated at 50x4 or bridged 150x2. But I could crank my setup way beyond the normal high volume without any issues. They might run warm but never shut down or gave me any trouble at all until someone stole them.
Long story summarized, great amp for what it is rated at and maybe a bit more. Early 90s so buyer beware caps are probably beyond their life expectancy. 

TheHammer


----------



## JCsAudio

audiobaun said:


> those were some of the best sq amps that alpine ever made, and are under rated as well...that 3522s is worth small beans of approx $30-50 depeding on the actual condition..it will push a 10/12 in 400rms [email protected] bridged without any issues, and a pair of 6x9 100rms nicely.the 3547 will p;ush a pair of subwoofers in a 4ohm load bridged,also can run a pair of 6x9,along with a set of 5.25 components without any issues.its value is approx. $50-100 depending on the operational condition.these amps are very clean in sound, and as stated before..some of the best alpine has ever made.alot of people really dont know the sq/and performance of these diamond in the rough gems.compare the 3522 to approx a 60x2 amplifier of todays, and the 3548 to approx 80-100x2 of todays amplifier,along with the sq,and thd/db, and you will find that the alpines are so much more supperior


I've got the Alpine 3548 pushing a single JL W3v3 in a micro sub and it sounds noticeably better than the Pioneer GM 8601 class D I had before on this sub, which is rated 300 watts RMS. I set the gain on the Alpine with a volt meter and pushed it to over 40 volts AC using a 45 hrz test tone, which is a out 400 watts mono. Sub sounds clean with no noticeable distortion. I find this incredible!


----------



## mikelycka

a item is only worth what someone is willing to pay over the years items hit there peaks and also drop huge
in Canada they are on the lower end but unless someone really wants it


----------

